# Is this the end?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Fiddling around on the old Genealogy and talking to my Aunt Jess who is my mums sister 83 next and the last link with her generation, so gleaning everything out of her while she is still here.
Luckily she has all her marbles and the things she could remember when we sat down and went in to it was amazing.
One thing I found out was our Amanda who has just got engaged at 39 is the last woman in my bloodline and what is the chance of her having a girl or kid at her age which will stop the Rhodes bloodline.

Hmm all the girls in my mums line had boys except for Amanda, well there goes the immediate bloodline, it will be down to some long lost distance relation to keep it going.

Will have to dig deeper in the pot..

Genealogy it does your head in. :roll:


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> One thing I found out was our Amanda who has just got engaged at 39 is the last woman in my bloodline and what is the chance of her having a girl or kid at her age which will stop the Rhodes bloodline.


Old girlfriend's parents decided to retire early and sail round the world. Sold the business; sold the house; bought the boat... Then she got pregnant - aged 43! Took the new baby with them :lol:

My dad was 65 when I was born so keep taking precautions 

Patrick


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> ....which will stop the Rhodes bloodline.


I said that for years about my bloodline until a few months ago when - after I retired - I was utterly consumed by ancestry.co.uk and the genealogical research I found myself doing 14 hours a day! 

I then got two emails in the same week from two second cousins I never knew existed, to discover that I have hundreds and hundreds of relatives in Australia, and about a hundred in the north-east of Scotland! I've now got loads of photos, and the b*ggers even look like me!!

I went from 37 members of my tree to 2,689 in 2½ months. Quite life-changing.

Dougie.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

It is frightening how you think of these things as you get older. My son has had a daughter, I can not see another grandchild happening so I can not see our family name going beyond him. But what the hell they things are well so what is in a name. At least that is what I tell myself.
p-c


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

hi
ASPRN got in before me. NOW I'M FRIGHTENED.
p-c


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have found over 3,000 on my family tree so believe me you are not alone and the name and blood line will go on and on and on :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

! I've now got loads of photos, and the b*ggers even look like me!!

I went from 37 members of my tree to 2,689 in 2½ months. Quite life-changing.

Dougie.[/quote]

Oh no !!!!! not looking like you

Loddy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Definitely glean it out of her while she can remember it! My brother & I never really discussed what happened to our Mum's father - her maiden name was different than her mother's name. We never knew our maternal grandfather, and never asked what happened to him - the assumption was that granny re-married after grandfather died in the first war (Mum was born in 1914) and Mum never knew him either! When Mum died, we ddidn't have any details apart from old photos without names on the back (why don't people write the names on those old photos?). So we have a name, and granny's maiden name. and addresses, so I will be digging around in the stuff soon!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Definitely glean it out of her while she can remember it!..................


Absolutely right.

I didn't have any interest in my family tree until I turned 70.
As I'm the eldest child of my mother and father you can imagine how many living relatives I have who are older than me and can be asked for information. 

It's been a hard slog to find some of the links but worth it.

One of the saddest things to me is the lack of information regarding the women in the tree as you go back to the mid and early 1800s. The loss of their maiden name is a major obstacle to following the female side even though in some cases it can be found in an unusual middle name for one of the children.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I spend many pleasant hours scouring census' etc putting my tree together.

What I find quite sad is that I've located quite a few close relatives, now deceased, who lived quite close to my parents, now deceased - but they weren't aware of each others whereabouts and had lost touch many years before.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've got to the end in a different way. 

I've spent years via visits, old family trees, GR and Ancestry putting together a huge tree of all the people that my children are descended from - including brothers,sisters and many side branches. I've loved every minute of the hunt and have accumulated a vast mass of material both on computer and physical artifacts and met many relatives and made friends on the way.

The snag is that no-one is interested in taking it over and I can see it all being binned for lack of interest when I go. Even if I make it a condition of my will that someone physically keeps it all it will not be built on and cherished !

  

G


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

faced this situation a few years ago did a bit of work on it then got in touch, or put in touch with 2 cousin's doing the same still not an awful lot of material and named photograph's, but what there is we have now distributed far and wide around the gene pool.
one piece that came together from all 3 scources having a different part of the tale, my father the eldest son told us his mum had run away from scotland to ireland when she was 16, another cousin had the storey that her father loved her too much so she ran away, yet another supplied the information that her mother had remmaried and her mum kicked her out.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I've got to the end in a different way.
> 
> I've spent years via visits, old family trees, GR and Ancestry putting together a huge tree of all the people that my children are descended from - including brothers,sisters and many side branches. I've loved every minute of the hunt and have accumulated a vast mass of material both on computer and physical artifacts and met many relatives and made friends on the way.
> 
> ...


yes, I know the feeling :roll: . On my Dad's side, he'd picked up on some papers from the mid 19th C where they had written up some details of how his descendants had gone back to the mid 18th C; Dad had followed this up with more details, and he passed it on to me - our daughter did some work on it at school for a project, and it was left for a while until one of the daughters in law did some work on Ancestry - including her side, but still nothing on my Mum's side (see pearlier post). She's now lost interest (or is too busy!), so I've got to keep it moving...

One thing that surprised me when looking through Dad's old papers was the movement of people across the country - even in the 18th century. My descendants were traced back from Lancashire - where my parents came from, and I was born, - working in the mills around Milnrow, back to Kidderminster, working in carpet factories (and moving to Lancs when they went on strike after the employers reduced their pay - and were all sacked!), and back to the 18th C working in rural Gloucestershire.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Thanks for the replies so far.

I lost in the past when the puter rolled over all the stuff I had accumulated, and the only hard copy's were one I had gave to Aunt Jess and forgot about, and one that was shrink wrapped and waterproof in my mum and dads casket at our Church grave yard, I was that peed off I didn't bother doing it again as I couldn't face all the work again.

On visiting Jess she asked me if I had done anymore on the family tree, and as I explained she went to the drawer and pulled out the hard copy which was just about up to the point the puter rolled over. :roll: ..

As passing interest being a joiner with my own workshop I made a double oak casket for my mum and dad's ashes, the thing was a thing of beauty and sparkled.
When my mum died I went down to our Church and in the part where all the cremations are buried at an agreed plot with the vicar. I dug their grave, next day after the service and when all the family had gone I pulled the casket back out, my mums ashes were already sealed in a plastic bag against any water inside the casket, wrapped the casket in cling film tied a rope round so I could get it back out at a later date when dad died, and popped her back in and filled the hole with fancy granite chippings which would be easy to remove later.

When dad died and after the cremation service I wheeled him in the wheel barrow along with the spade down to the church yard, took off the stone and dug mam back out and opened the casket which was dry inside, I opened the plastic bag with mum in and tipped my dad in with her gave it a good shake, but it wasn't mixing properly so in with my hand and gave it a good stir to mix them throughly, and tipped them into the bare casket.
I placed the waterproof genealogy report in with them along with some personal stuff from the family sealed it all back up and buried them together.

Had the grave stone writing altered to include my dad.

As a son that was about the last thing I could do for them.

And there they lay..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p`s dad was the only son of a son of a son.
Each only fathered girls.
So the familly name died with father in law.
Each of my dads brothers had daughters who have gone on to produce only daughters. Except for one boy.
He has a son who is hardly likley to produce at all.
We lost our son which leaves only one 34 year old incompetant nephew to carry my familly name forward.


Its only a name.


dave p


----------

